# Ruger Handgun value ?



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Anybody know what the selling value is for a like new Ruger Super Red Hawk 44 mag 7 1/2 inch barrel stainless ?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gunbroker.com should be a decent reference. BTW, that's one of my favorite deer hunting weapons in the safe. Bought mine back in '93 or '94 but it's the 9.5" version w/ a 2x Leupold. Mike


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I will guess around 750.00 depending on how fast you wish it to move.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks guys for your information.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

At least 700


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Market is really soft right now. I wait till things pick up. Been seeing quite a few going around 600-650.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a custom made western holster made for one of them if anyone is interested.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is worst time of year to sell. Everyone is in recovery mode from Christmas. Next spike will be when tax returns come.


----------

